# Speedstepping with Core Duo

## rocktale

Since a couple of days I own a new Thinkpad X60s with a Core Duo L2400. The Gentoo installation went quite smooth but I still have some problems with the speedstepping.

I compiled the Kernel with "cpu frequency scaling", all the governors, "Intel enhanced SpeedStep". When I use cpufreq-info the output looks pretty good. There are 3 frequencies available and the chosen governor is active. The problem is though, that the frequency range is always set to the lowest frequency (1GHz as min and max). And I can't change that... I tried almost everything... setting different frequencies with cpufreq-set, installing cpufreqd but nothing helps.

I have the feeling that the notebook changes frequencies under load because the output of "x86info -mhz" differs with and without cpu load. But I would like to have an influence on that, because I don't want the notebook to change the clock on battery etc. Trying the same approach on my Pentium M notebook had the intended results. 

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.

----------

## Horus424

Okay, I own a x60s too and I would be glad if somebody has a good Idea to that topic.... After a lot of trying, (different kernels, different kernel setups, etc.) i realised that the cpu frequency scaling is working perfectly, if you boot up with the battary attached.. (Sounds weired). Then the min/max frequencies are set correctly. But, if you remove the battery, the min/max frequencies are both reset to min and you have no possibilities to correct this manually   :Confused:  Thats the point, where I am out of ideas now.

----------

## rocktale

I can confirm this behaviour. 

Tried booting with battery attached and everything seems to work as intended. Would be nice to find a clean solution though.

Thanks so far.

----------

